
Show HN: Pesky – a way to send multiple text messages - urlgrey_
http://pesky.badideas.life
======
urlgrey_
Back when I was freelancing, I noticed how other freelancers had to deal with
non-payments and trying to get hold of clients to no avail. I’ve had it
myself, and thought of the least professional thing to do with said toxic
clients - send a daily email… It worked

But emails can be ignored, and WhatsApp too… Then something caught my eye.
You’ve probably seen the videos of someone’s phone going crazy with
notifications and such… Bragging rights though.

So with that idea in mind, I thought of the one “app” that everyone has - SMS
- and thought what if you could send a crazy stream of SMS messages to someone
AND have the bragging rights of paying large to do it

It’s a crazy and silly idea, but imagine sending 50, 1000, or 10,000 text
messages each second to one individual?!

Here is [https://pesky.badideas.life](https://pesky.badideas.life)

